

Does anyone know about Twitter's funding? - mp3jeep01

Does anyone know if Twitter went for any rounds of funding after Odeo (in their initial stages of development back in 2006)?
======
nreece
I don't think they took any funding in 2006. Have a look at their CrunchBase
profile (Funding section on the left sidebar):
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/twitter>

